# [SOLVED] IPad overwrite with Iclude



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

hi guyz

One of my chairman had IPad, he want to stop overwrite his contact and other things with Icloude, I tryed to change the settings but i couldnt find it.:facepalm: can we stop overwrite apple icloude with IPhone or IPad? 

Please give support guyzzz.

:banghead:


----------



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: IPad overwrite with Iclude*

i want to know about the overwrite the library


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: IPad overwrite with Iclude*

i havnt got my ipad in front of me, but all you do is just go into settings/icloud and toggle all options to off that will stop the backup process


----------



## chinthana (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: IPad overwrite with Iclude*

Thanks bog,,:thumb:


----------



## Bogmat (Jun 12, 2012)

*Re: IPad overwrite with Iclude*

no probs


----------

